# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  بين الأخلاق والآداب والقيم/ د. سعيد عبد العظيم

## المصباح المنير

بقلم: فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم
بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، أما بعد: 
فأحيانًا يتم التعبير عن الأخلاق بالآداب، فيقال: فلان مؤدب، عنده أخلاق، أو فلان عديم الأدب، لا أخلاق عنده، وأحيانًا يعبر عن الأخلاق بالقيم، فيقال: فلان عنده قيم، وقد انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة كلمة القيم الروحية، فيتطلب الأمر التعريف بكل كلمة على حدتها، وقد تكلمنا على معنى الأخلاق: وبقى أن نتعرف على معنى الآداب والقيم.
والأدب: هو استعمال ما يُحمد قولًا وفعلًا، أو هو الأخذ بمكارم الأخلاق والوقوف مع المستحسنات.
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "وحقيقة الأدب: استعمال الخُلق الجميل؛ ولهذا كان الأدب استخراجًا لما في الطبيعة من الكمال من القول إلى الفعل".
وقال المناوي: "الأدب رياضة النفوس، ومحاسن الأخلاق، ويقع على كل رياضة محمودة يتخرج بها الإنسان في فضيلة من الفضائل".
وقيل: هو عبارة عن معرفة ما يحترز به عن جميع أنواع الخطأ.
وورد عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: "إنَّ هذا القرآن مأدبة الله تعالى؛ فتعلموا من مأدبته"، فالقرآن هو منبع الفضائل والآداب المحمودة.
أمَّا بالنسبة للقِيَم: فقد قال الزجاج: القِيَم مصدر بمعنى الاستقامة، ومعنى قوله تعالى: {دِيْنًا قِيَمًا} [الأنعام: 161]، أي: دينًا مستقيمًا لا عوج فيه، وقال الراغب: "أي ثابتًا مقومًا لأمور معاشهم ومعادهم".
أمَّا قوله عزَّ وجلَّ: {وَذَلِكَ دِيْنُ القَيِّمَةِ} [البينة: 5]، فقد قال ابن كثير في تفسيرها: "دين الملة القائمة العادلة أو الأُمَّة المستقيمة المعتدلة، وقيل: المراد دين الكتب القيمة". 
والتقارب واضح بين مفهوم الأخلاق والقِيَم، ولعلنا لا نكاد نلمح فارقًا بين الاثنين؛ فالقيم والأخلاق كلاهما يتصل بكافة جوانب الحياة، فهي لا تنفصل عن حياة الإنسان في كافة جنباتها، فالفعل الخلقي هو في صميمه فعل قيمي.*معنى حسن الخلق:*لما كان البعض يتوهم أنه إذا أصلح فيما بينه وبين ربه فقد كفاه ذلك؛ بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن التقوى لا تتم ولا تكتمل حتى تعطي كل ذي حقٍ حقَّه، وتخالق الناس بخلقٍ حسن؛ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اتق الله حيثما كنت، وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلقٍ حسن" "1". 
وجماع حسن الخلق أن تعطي من حرمك، وأن تصل من قطعك، وأن تعفو عمن ظلمك.
وقالوا في معنى البر: "البر شيءٌ هين؛ وجهٌ طليق وكلامٌ لين"؛ وقال الحَسَنُ في بيان حُسْن الخلق: "حسن الخلق بسط الوجه، وبذل الندى، وكف الأذى"، وقال عبد الله بن المبارك: "حسن الخلق في ثلاث: اجتناب المحارم، وطلب الحلال، والتوسعة على العيال"، وقال آخر: "حسن الخلق كف الأذى واحتمال المؤمن"، وقال آخر: "حسن الخلق أن لا يكون لك همٌّ غير الله تعالى"، وقالوا في علامة ذي الخلق الحسن: "أن يكون كثير الحياء، قليل الأذى، كثير الصلاح، صدوق اللسان، قليل الكلام, كثير العمل, قليل الزلل, قليل الفضول, برًّا وصولًا وقورًا صبورًا رضيًّا حليمًا, وفيًّا عفيفًا, لا لعانًا ولا سبابًا ولا نمامًا ولا مغتابًا ولا عجولًا ولا حقودًا ولا بخيلًا ولا حسودًا, بشاشًا هشاشًا, يحب في الله ويبغض في الله ويرضى في الله ويسخط لله".
وسنتكلم فيما بعد بإذن الله بالتفصيل عن بعض الأخلاق المحمودة والصفات الطيبة؛ كالأمانة، والرجولة، والإنصاف، والتأني، وتعظيم الحرمات، والبصيرة، والجود، والثبات، وتفريج الكربات، والتواضع.*أخلاق مذمومة وسلوكيات مرذولة:*ذكرنا معنى حسن الخلق, ومنه يُفهم معنى سوء الخلق, ومن أمثلة الأخلاق المذمومة: الغدر، والغرور، والغش، والغفلة، والغل، والغِيبة، والفجور، والفحش، واللغو، واللؤم، والمكر، والمن بالعطية، والقسوة، والقنوط، والكذب.
مما سنتعرض له بالتفصيل بإذن الله حتى نتجنبه ونتخلى عنه؛ إذ التخلية أهم من التحلية, أي التخلص عن الرذائل أوجب وأهم من التحلي بالفضائل, لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما صح وثبت عنه: "إذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه، وإذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم".
ولما كان الوقت الذي نعيشه وقت غربة وجهالة, وقد تابعت فيه الأمةُ اليهودَ والنصارى حذو القذة بالقذة، وحذو النعل بالنعل؛ مصداق ما أخبر عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فقد رأينا من يتخلق بأخلاق الأوروبيين! إظهارًا للتطور والتحضر بزعمه, فأصبح لا حرج من أن تراقص المرأة رجلًا أجنبيًّا عنها, وقد يسمح لها زوجها بذلك! ولا مانع من أن يجد الرجل صديقه مع امرأته في المنزل وهنا وهناك، ولا اعتراض حتى لا يكون رجعيًّا متزمتًا! وتسير المرأة أمام الرجال في المواكب، وتتقدم في النزول من السيارة، فهذا هو البروتوكول كما يزعمون! ومن الإيتيكيت أن يأكل الإنسان بشماله عند هؤلاء!.
وما أكثر الذوقيات والإنسانيات عند الماديين ومن تشبه بهم، المنحلة, والمنحرفة, والمخالفة لكتاب الله ولسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولا يجوز لنا أن نقبل الكلمة المنسوبة للشيخ محمد عبده في وصفه الأوروبيين: "أخلاقهم كديننا وأخلاقنا كدينهم" فلا يجوز التعميم ولا الانبهار بما هم عليه؛ إذ لابد من إخضاع ما هم عليه من أخلاق ودين لما ورد في كتاب الله وفى سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال تعالى: {الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا} [المائدة: 3] والحق مقبول من كل من جاء به، والباطل مردود على صاحبه كائنًا من كان.*منهج الأخلاق الإسلامية:*الأخلاق في الإسلام موصولة بالإيمان وتقوى الله، قال تعالى: {فَأَتِمُّوا إِلَيْهِمْ عَهْدَهُمْ إِلَى مُدَّتِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ} [التوبة: 4]، فلا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له، ولا دين لمن لا عهد له, وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "والله لا يؤمن، والله لا يؤمن، والله لا يؤمن، قيل: ومن يا رسول الله؟ قال: الذي لا يأمن جاره بوائقه" "2"، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره" "3".
وقال عن المرأة: "هي في النار" لما قيل له: "إن فلانة يذكر من كثرة صلاتها، وصيامها، وصدقتها، غير أنها تؤذي جيرانها بلسانها" "4".
فالارتباط وثيق بين مفهوم الأخلاق ومفهوم الإيمان، وليس ثمة طريق يبلغ بالإنسان إلى كماله المنشود وصلاحه المرجو (وبالتالي سعادته المأمولة) غير طريق الإيمان.
ولذلك نجد شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قد بنى مفهوم الأخلاق على الإيمان بالله وحده خالقًا ورازقًا بيده الملك، وعلى معرفة الله سبحانه، وأنه المستحق للعبادة، وعلى حبه جلَّ وعلا الحب الذي يستولي على مشاعر الإنسان ويدفعه إلى تحقيق رضا الله، والالتزام بهذه الغاية في كل صغيرة وكبيرة من شئون الحياة، وحينئذ يسمو العبد عن الأنانية وعن الأهواء، وعن المآرب الدُّنيا بحيث يصبح السلوك والعمل خُلقًا من الدرجة الأولى؛ وبذلك نكون ماضين حقًّا وصدقًا في طريق تحقيق أو بلوغ الكمال الإنساني الذي ننشده ونتمناه.*مناهج أخلاقية قاصرة وخاطئة:*العلوم الإنسانية في الغرب، والتربية في مقدمتها تقوم على أسسٍ خطيرة، وهذه الأسس هي: 
1ـ النظرية المادية التي لا تعترف بوجود الخالق جلَّ وعلا، وتضع مكانه الطبيعة. 
2ـ النظرية التي تخضع الإنسان لمفهوم الحيوان، سواء من ناحية النفس (فرويد)، أو المعدة (ماركس)، أو مسئولية المجتمع (دور كايم) . 
3ـ نسبية الأخلاق باعتبارها ليست من الدين، ولكنها عادات وتقاليد، وقد تطرق هذا الخلل المادي الذي يوصف باسم العلوم الإنسانية والتربية!! إلى أبناء أمتنا وتشربته نفوسهم بعد أن تعلموه ودرسوه في الجامعات هنا وهناك، فنظريات (دارون) و(فرويد) و(ماركس) و(سارتر) و(دور كايم) التي زيفها الغرب وفرضها على جامعاتنا على أنها علوم (وهى ليست كذلك) وجدت نفوسًا مهزومة وآذانًا صاغية وقلوبًا لاهية عن دينها، فكانت هذه اللوثة الأخلاقية التي تعاني الأمة من مظاهرها. 
إنَّ من الخطأ أن نستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير، فقد أغنانا سبحانه وكفانا بالإسلام الذي رضيه لنا دينًا شاملًا لكل ناحية من نواحي الحياة ومحققًا لكل خير وكمال {وَمَا كَانَ رَبُكَ نَسِيًّا} [مريم: 64]، {ألَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ الَّلطِيْفُ الخَبِيْرُ} [الملك: 14].
فالمناهج الفلسفية والعقلانية فيها من الثغرات وعليها من المآخذ ما يجعلها عاجزة عن تحقيق الكمال الإنساني، ولا يصح التعويل في معرفة الأخلاق على التحسين والتقبيح العقلي؛ فالعقل متولٍّ، ولَّى الرسولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم عزل نفسه، وهو دابة توصلك لقصر السلطان ولا تدخل بها عليه، ولا يتصور وجود تعارض بين نقل صحيح وعقل صريح، فإذا حدث قدمنا النقل على العقل {فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوُا تَسْلِيمًا} [النساء: 65].
ومن القصور أيضًا أن ننظر إلى الفكر الصوفي على أنه الفكر الأخلاقي المعتمد للمسلمين؛ ففي الأخلاق وغيرها لا بد وأن نكون على مثل ما كان عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته الكرام، وأن ننهج منهج السلف الصالح فيما كانوا عليه من علمٍ نافع وعملٍ صالح.*ذكر بعض من تكلم في الأخلاق ومؤلفاتهم:*بُعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليتمم مكارم الأخلاق، وكان خلقه القرآن صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد بين أنَّ الدين هو حسن الخلق، وقد تأسى الصحابة بنبيهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، وظهر ذلك في أقوالهم وأفعالهم؛ بحيث كانوا أبرَّ هذه الأمة قلوبًا وأعمقها علمًا وأقلها تكلفًا، كما وصفهم ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، فكانوا سادة وقادة، وقدوة لكل من جاء بعدهم، وكانت دعوتهم بالسلوك أبلغ من الدعوة بالقول وتبعهم على ذلك التابعون بإحسان, فظهر الأئمة الأربعة: أبو حنيفة، ومالك، والشافعي، وأحمد بن حنبل، وكانت اجتهاداتهم بمثابة مصابيح أضاءت الطريق في المجتمع الإسلامي.
وقد ظهرت الموسوعات الأدبية والتاريخية وتناولت أبوابًا في الأخلاق؛ ومن ذلك ما كتبه ابن قتيبة في موسوعة (عيون الأخبار) كما ظهرت أعمال علمية خُصصِّت للحديث عن الأخلاق، وممن برز في ذلك الجاحظ، ومن مؤلفاته (تهذيب الأخلاق) ورسالة في كتمان السر وحفظ اللسان، ورسالة في النبل والتنبل وذم الكبر، ورسالة في المودة والخلطة، وأخرى في الجد والهزل، وقد ضمن كتبه الأخرى مثل (البيان والتبيين)، و(البخلاء) و(الحيوان) العديد من الوصايا الأخلاقية، ومن الفلاسفة المسلمين الذين كتبوا في الأخلاق متأثرين بالفلسفة اليونانية يعقوب بن إسحاق الكندي (القول في النفس) وأبو بكر الرازي (الفقراء والمساكين) والحكيم الترمذي (كتاب الذوق) و(الرياضة وأدب النفس) و(كتاب المناهي) وأبو نصر الفارابي (آراء أهل المدينة الفاضلة) و(الآداب الملوكية) ابن مسكويه (تهذيب الأخلاق) وابن سينا (رسالة في الحكمة) و(الإنصاف) وابن باجة الأندلسي (اتصال العقل) و(كتاب النفس) وابن الطفيل (رسالة في النفس) وابن رشد (فصل المقال فيما بين الشريعة والحكمة من الاتصال).*علماء سلكوا المنهج الصحيح في الكلام على الأخلاق:*بإزاء الفلاسفة والمتكلمين برز علماء أجلاء فقهاء ومحدثون وزهاد تكلموا في الأخلاق والتربية والسلوك، وكان منهجهم الكتاب والسنة، وغيرهما من المصادر الإسلامية الخالصة؛ مثل الإجماع والقياس، ونحن لا نقول بعصمة هؤلاء؛ فكل إنسان يؤخذ من قوله ويُترك إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله: "ما منِّا إلا ورَدَّ، ورُدَّ عليه" ولكن يبقى الفارق الكبير بين صحة المنهج حتى وإن أخطأ صاحبه، وبين فساد المنهج حتى وإن أصاب صاحبه، فالأول مأجور والثاني مأزور، كما بين الإمام أحمد وعلى بن المديني.
ونحن نذكر باختصار أسماء بعض علماء الأمة ومؤلفاتهم في الأخلاق:
• ابن المبارك (كتاب الزهد).
• وكيع بن الجراح (كتاب الزهد).
• أحمد بن حنبل (كتاب الزهد).
• عناد بن السري (كتاب الزهد).
• أبو عبد الله المحاسبي (الوصايا)، و(آداب النفس) و(الرعاية لحقوق الله) و(التوبة).
• الإمام البخاري (صحيح البخاري) و(كتاب الأدب المفرد).
• ابن أبي الدنيا (الإخلاص) و(الأمر بالمعروف) و(الحذر والشفقة) و(ذكر الموت) و(ذم الغضب) و(الرضا عن الله والصبر على قضائه) و(الغيبة والنميمة) و(القناعة) و(الصمت وآداب اللسان).
• النسائي (عمل اليوم والليلة).
• أبو بكر الخرائطي (مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها) و(مساوئ الأخلاق ومذمومها وطرائق مكروهها).
• أبو بكر الآجري (أخلاق حملة القرآن) و(أخلاق العلماء) و(أدب النفس) و(كتاب أهل البر والتقوى) و(كتاب التوبة) و(كتاب التهجد).
• ابن السني (عمل اليوم والليلة).
• البيهقي (شعب الإيمان).
• ابن الجوزي (صفة الصفوة).
• الحافظ المنذري (الترغيب والترهيب).
• العز بن عبد السلام (شجرة المعارف والأصول).
• النووي (رياض الصالحين).
• ابن تيمية (الفتاوى).
• الذهبي (الكبائر).
• ابن قيم الجوزية (الفوائد) و(مدارج السالكين) و(عدة الصابرين) و(أعلام الموقعين) و(الداء والدواء) و(إغاثة اللهفان).
• ابن مفلح (الآداب الشرعية).
• السفاريني (غذاء الألباب).
لا بد وأن نتعرف على ماذا نقرأ ولمن نقرأ؛ حتى لا يكون الإنسان أشبه بحاطب بليل، فقد يحمل حية تلدغه؛ ولذا فنحن نقبل ابن سينا الطبيب، أمَّا فلسفته فمردودة عليه لمخالفتها للوحي المنزل، وقد امتدح شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كتاب "المهلكات والمنجيات" من إحياء علوم الدين للغزالي رحمه الله.
ولما سُئِل أحد العلماء: هل قرأت أدب النفس لأرسطو؟ قال: بل قرأت أدب النفس لمحمدٍ بن عبد الله {لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآخِرَ وَذَكَرَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا} [الأحزاب: 21].
وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد للَّه رب العالمين.

----------

